# A few more from the summer



## davholla (Nov 19, 2021)

Nurseryweb Spider, Pisaura mirabilis, TQ 40104 68783


IMG_2847_Nursery_Web_Spiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Grasshopper



IMG_2875_Grasshopperv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beetle there were loads of these near Keston Common ponds,right by the pond. TQ 41821 64231

The real size is 4.28 mm, magnification is 1.8


IMG_1708_Beetlev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I think Syritta pipiens (female) grid reference TQ 42847 70813
The real size is 11.97 mm, magnification is 1.0


IMG_1767_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Pseudoscorpion TQ 42847 70813 Chthonius ischnocheles

The real size is 2.49 mm, magnification is 4.3



IMG_1752_Pseudoscorpionv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 19, 2021)

Very good shooting.....


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2021)

These are good macros!    Although I'm not very fond of some of your subjects here, I do love seeing shots of pollinators with the pollen all over them.         Very colorful set, good work.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 20, 2021)

Very nice set! Looks like that Wolf Spider is hugging a piece of cornbread...


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 21, 2021)

A nice set but my favorite shot is the beetle.


----------



## davholla (Nov 21, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> A nice set but my favorite shot is the beetle.


Thanks they were still there a few weeks later although I didn't bother then - I was after dragonflies.


----------



## Donde (Nov 21, 2021)

Those beetles are a beautiful blue.


----------

